# Neues Boot



## Meeresangler01 (1. Juli 2003)

Moin,

habe mir gerade ein neues Boot gekauft. Eine Crescent Hanö mit einem Yamaha Außenborder, 50 PS Viertakt. Meinen Liegeplatz habe ich in Großenbrode. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch ein Lowrance Echolot ( X - 97 ) und ein Garmin GPS 76 geholt. Jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar kleine Montagearbeiten durchgeführt werden und dann kann ich hoffentlich in 1,5 Wochen mein Boot zu Wasser lassen. Im Sommer kann man dann schön Naturköderangeln machen und im Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr wird Trolling und Schleppangeln gemacht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Laky (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Neuerwerbung und immer ne Handvoll Wasser unterm Kiel und noch mehr Fische darunter.
MFG
Laky


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Juli 2003)

Glückwunsch!
Liegt es schon im Wasser?
Dann werde ich es mir morgen mal anschauen, ist ja vor meiner Haustür

(BTC ?)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Thomas!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Anschaffung. Wirst bestimmt viel Freude mit haben. Jetzt kannst du ja zu unseren Meschendorftreffen immer übers Wasser anreisen. Das ist geil!


----------



## Tiffy (2. Juli 2003)

Feines Boot haste Dir gekauft. Glückwunsch :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juli 2003)

Hast dir ein schönes seetüchtiges Boot gekauft. Ein Bekannter aus Schweden, früherer Betreiber von SWEangeln, besaß die
Rumpfform und die Rechte dafür. Sind dann wieder an Crescent gegangen und die haben díe Halbkajüte hinzugefügt.
Mit dem Boot kannst die getrost auch Simris und Bornholm angehen.
Mast und Schotbruch sowie Petri Heil..


----------



## Ace (2. Juli 2003)

Feines Teil Thomas#6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel:m


----------



## angler_lübeck (2. Juli 2003)

ist trolling nicht gleich schleppangeln? oder gibt es da unterschiede?


----------



## Fischbox (2. Juli 2003)

Saubere Sache!!#6 Du wirst mit Sicherheit jede Menge Spaß mit deinem "Kutter" haben. 
Ein eigenes Boot ist richtig geil!!:z :z


----------



## angelloenne (2. Juli 2003)

Gutes Boot ,was du dir zugelegt hast,habe meinen Liegeplatz auch in Großenbrode,hoffe wir treffen uns dort auch mal.
Habe mein Boot letztes Wochenende verkauft. Bin nun hin und her gerissen zwischen der Hanö 550 mit 60 PS Johnsen NEU, oder Ryds 600 BF 100PS mit 80 Betriebsstd. vielleicht hat jemand ein noch paar tips,um mir meine Endscheidung leichter zu machen.
Wo hast du dein Boot gekauft,man kann ja mal Preise vergleichen.Kannst mir mal posten.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. Juli 2003)

@ marioschreiber
das Boot liegt noch nicht im Wasser da der Trailer erst am Wochenende kommt. Der Liegeplatz ist bei der Marina Großenbrode, nicht beim BTC. Ich schätze mal das ich so um den 12 - 13.07. das Boot dort hin bringe.

@ angelloenne
ich hoffe auch das wir uns dort mal treffen. Beim Bootskauf solltest Du allerdings schon von  mehreren Händlern Angebote einholen da die Preise schon manchmal sehr weit auseinander liegen. Besonders bei den Motoren und dem Zubehör. Mein Boot habe ich bei der Kieler Bootsschau  gekauft.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

